# How to Look first column duplicates items  and do sum for 3rd column accordingly



## pankajgrover (Dec 17, 2022)

Hi, I have data like below:

A                 B               C
Item            Price        Qty
Pencil          25           1000  
Rubber        20             500
Pencil         26             1500 

I want to look A column duplicates and sum for 3rd qty column accordingly , so that final outcome will be like
Pencil 2500
Rubber 500
So this how to do in excel with help of formula , Kindly guide me .
Thanks


----------



## jdellasala (Dec 17, 2022)

PLEASE use *XL2BB*!
This is very easy with 365:
Book1ABCDEFG1ItemPriceQtyItemPriceQty2Pencil251,000Pencil5125003Rubber20500Rubber205004Pencil261,500Sheet1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaE2:E3E2=SORT(UNIQUE(A2:A4))F2:G3F2=SUMIFS(B2:B4,$A$2:$A$4,$E2#)Dynamic array formulas.
I kept it simple, but this could even be put into a single formula, but that's above my pay grade!


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 17, 2022)

Wow, Thanks its working good.


----------

